# Hi Everyone!!!!!!



## adrniln (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi there everyone,

Stumbled on this website and just HAD to sign up! Bought my first TT last march and absolutely love it. We went kind of big for the first one with a 27RSDS. Figure we can grow into it over the next few years ya know? Anyway, great site and I look forward to chatting with everyone about how AWSOME the outbacks are. Cya!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi adrniln
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you finally found us!









I see you're from Nevada







Have you had a chance to check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah this summer?

We'd love to have you join us!
Dawn

**on edit** You might even be able to drop in on the rolling rally to Zion...

Here's the link: PNW Rolling Rally


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome adrniln to the Outback Family 
Sure glad you found us








Nothing wrong with going big for the first TT

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We love Reno. Welcome aboard!!!

John


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!! this is a great place.

Jim


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!!!









You will find everything you need here.

Russ


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

There are lots of good people here, and tons of mods shown, and discussed.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard and just a fair warning, there is no antidote for Outbackers.com. It's an incurable addiction!

Eric


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi! You will love the Outback! Don't be afraid to ask questions. Everyone on this forum is so helpful and fun!







Welcome and good luck with the camper!
Brent & Teri


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME
Ask alot of questions. I've learned alot just buy looking at the responses to others questions.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers adrniln!








Glad you found us!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the
Cult 
Tribe  
Clan  
Family !!*


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Glad you found us. That's a great TT. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard fellow 27RSDS owner! Just purchased ours and waiting for delivery of the unit.

Bet you have lots of nice areas to camp in your neck of the woods!


----------

